# Discount codes for car hire in germany



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Hi All,
I am heading out to germany on Monday to look at a couple of vans, I would appreciate if any one could suggest a cheap car hire company or if any one has a discount codes for one of the major ones.
I am a bit slow to book one of the non mainstream ones because if i find the right van I will probably try to drive it home and will need to leave back the car to the nearest agent and generally only the big players have agents in smaller cities

Any help would be appreciated

Finyar


----------

